# Jonesy55's Wales photo thread - Mountains, beaches and towns.



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Your son is super cute! 

Great set of photos btw!


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome photos.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics Jonesy! :cheers1:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

*Wonderful thread. Wales looks so beautiful. Of course, nature itself is the most beautiful, but I also like the stone houses very much !*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the comments folks!



Yellow Fever said:


> Your son is super cute!


I think so too, but I could be biased :laugh:


----------

